# BLR in 7 MM Mag



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have any idea of how accurate teh BLR is compared to the A-bolt (or bolt actions in general) in 7 MM Mag? I am trying to help a friend buy an elk gun for a trip we are taking out west. I was looking for a bolt and saw I could pick up one of these pretty cheap. I know the BLR is a good gun but can anyome attest to their accuracy compared to a Bolt action?


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure no one has any knowledge? I consider Brownings top of line so I am assuming the Browning Lever Action in 7 MM Mag will do just as well as the A-Bolt in 7 MM Mag for Elk in Colorado. Anyone have an opinion or any anecdotal evidence to the contrary? How about BLrs in General? the BLR design compared to Marlin or Winchester lever actions. Any opinions out there?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it would come down to what you prefer, people either love lever actions, or want nothing to do with them. From what I have read, they can be just as accurate as a bolt action, the take down model would be nice for traveling. I don't think they are very popular so you probably won't get a lot of posts from people to vouch for them. I would definatly try to shoot both before spending the cash. I have an a bolt in .270 that has become my favorite deer rifle, it even convinced me to trade my Remington 700 30-06 in for a .22-250 since I didn't ever use it over my .270


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I tried a couple BLR's (223 & 243) and the best either would do at 100 off the bench was around 3". I think they had the potential to be much more accurate, but the BLR trigger is the absolute, undisputed worst I have ever shot. Too bad as it is a really nifty designed lever action...

As it's a disconnecting trigger system, there was little that could be done to make it any better.

If you wanted a lever in a modern ballistics round, I would look at the Marlins and their new chamberings. They are accurate in the first place, and you can inprove the trigger either by way of a drop-in kit or gunsmith.

I have a SS Guide Gun in 45-70 that I modified with a big loop lever & had my gunsmith clean up the trigger a touch. I have a 1.5-4.5 Bushnell scope on it and using tailored handloads it prints ragged one hole groups as long as I care to take the pounding from the bench...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree with NDT

I had a BLR in .308 Win and it handled great. Even with handloads, I could not get it to print less than about 2" at 100 yards. I dsold it 6 months after I bought it - have no use for inaccurate guns. Fine gun but horrible trigger.


----------

